# PA out of state fishing license .



## UltralLight (Nov 28, 2012)

Headed up to Erie for a Christmas party this weekend
Was wondering if I can get my license & trout stamp online?
I've been looking and it says they'll send it in the mail?


Thanks in advance
Dan


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes. You can even print it out at home instead of them sending it in the mail. Remember you also need the lake Erie stamp. I'd get the combo for an extra $5 this way you can fish other trout waters outside the Erie watershed.

Also the 2013 licenses are out now, so probably get next years license so you can fish next year also, as well as the rest of this year.


----------



## UltralLight (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks! Do you know what site you use off hand?


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

The Pennsylvania Fish and Boat Commision's website http://www.fish.state.pa.us/

I guess they also have multi year licenses available. I didn't look into them yet though..


----------



## UltralLight (Nov 28, 2012)

Ok great thanks a lot !!!! I really appreciate it.

Make the world a better place
& hook a Steele in the face!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Not to hijack this thread but what would be the total for a 1 day nonresident 26.50 or 26.50 plus the trout stamps


----------



## UltralLight (Nov 28, 2012)

It says all privileges included on the one day. That confused me also. I got the annual + Erie /trout combo Total was $68.40.


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I believe that if you buy the one day license the trout permits/lake erie things are included. Please check it out as I don't want to mislead anyone. About 4 years ago my son who lives in New Jersey made a steelhead trip with me and if I remember right the guy at BAC sport shop sold him the one day license and he said the trout stamps etc was included.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

davef said:


> I believe that if you buy the one day license the trout permits/lake erie things are included. Please check it out as I don't want to mislead anyone. About 4 years ago my son who lives in New Jersey made a steelhead trip with me and if I remember right the guy at BAC sport shop sold him the one day license and he said the trout stamps etc was included.


I believe this is correct. They are included in 1 day licenses from what I remember.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

They're included in the one day.

That license is rip off city for a day. New York is even cheaper than that. I get a 1 year NR for MI and it's $42. One days are $7. PA is a joke on their prices.


----------



## UltralLight (Nov 28, 2012)

It is pricey, BuT DAMN!!! They have some slob fish!!!!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

The prices are crazy high, but to me it's worth every penny. I live in Ohio, but since I'm only like 20min from the border I do a lot of fishing in PA. Steelhead, stocked trout, wild trout(all 3 species), bass, carp, hybrids, pike, everything. I can be on native brookie streams in an hour and a half. I actually fish PA more than Ohio I think lol.


----------

